# Questions for GSD breeders/experts



## Jake and Elwood (Feb 1, 2014)

If this question is not appropriate for the forum please delete. We absolutely adore our 7-month old puppies and your feedback won't change our feelings about our pups. However, these GSD's are our first experience with breeders (previous dogs were from shelters). Would appreciate your honest feedback/insight into this breeder, based on what you can get from website. *** name removed by ADMIN**
Sire is Axel and Dam is Jetta. After we placed deposit on our pups we researched pedigrees (yeah, yeah…..chalking it up to the learning curve). Anyway….Couldn't find info on Jetta so asked breeder for papers. He sent electronic copy. With a little investigating, I found the breeder of Jetta, called her and she was shocked to find her Jetta was being bred. Jetta's owner had issued only a ?"limited" AKC registration but evidently our breeder was able to get Jetta fully AKC registered (per Jetta's breeder). So I know our breeder is unscrupulous. We are new to this world but want to learn and only support breeders who have the best interest of the GSD breed in the forefront of their priority list. Thanks in advance for constructive advice/critiques.

** Please contact OP if you must know who the breeder is. ADMIN Lisa**


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm not sure what you're asking? 

The fact that they were willing to sell two puppies to the same home is a red flag.

Getting the full registration on the dam? Not sure how they would do that. Are you sure they did? Or are they breeding a female that is on a limited reg? Did you get AKC papers with y our dogs?

they are advertising their dogs as "working" but the pictures are of show line dogs. And they are advertising one stud as a K-9. It's rare for a private individual to own a K-9. Usually the department owns them.

I question any breeder whose ad says "from champion bloodlines". That seems to be code for, I don't work my dogs and I'm going to sell based on previous generations"

I see a lot of little things that ad up to false advertising, IMO, on this site.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

It makes no difference now. You love you dogs. Period. 

I would be curious HOW he got the limited turned to full without the original breeder doing it. I did not think it was possible. Do your pups have AKC registration papers?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*** Kennel link removed by ADMIN** 
love all the click to pay options on different things. The whole site is full of issues, IMO. I agree with Jax, when a breeder sells two pups at once, it proves the breeder is in it for sales first.
Jetta's pedigree isn't on the site as are some of the other dogs. Do you have the pedigree from her as well as papers for the pups?
and their application....wow.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Agree with gsdsar. Love your dogs.

And agree with the questionable selling two puppies from the same litter and/or another close litter to the same home = not good. There will always be "reasons" or explainations, as to why.

We will not do that and have refused multiple people on this. No matter what the circumstance or experience.


----------



## Jake and Elwood (Feb 1, 2014)

Yes, we have full AKC registration papers for our boys. Not sure HOW breeder was able to get full AKC registration but Jetta's breeder told me our breeder DID get full registration for Jetta. She was shocked as well. The ONLY reason we followed through was because 1) we were too naive; 2) we had already committed the deposit on 2 pups; 3) The governor of the state recently got his black GSD from this breeder which made me think the breeder MUST be legit…not,and 4) Jetta's breeder assured me Jetta was a great dog and had good hips/elbows. Jetta's breeder sold Jetta to a "little old lady" as a companion dog (with limited registration) and was unaware the "LOL" had sold Jetta to our breeder. She was also unaware that of our breeder's ability to change the registration. 
Thanks to all who looked at this breeder's website and gave me your honest impressions……..I see it now…but didn't see it before.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

There is a breeder in PA that the Vice President of the U.S got his puppy from. BIG puppy mill. Well known to rescues that have to pull her dogs from shelters. 

IMO, and this is just my opinion, the "breeders" that have to use celebrities or high officials as a selling point, probably are only in it for money.


----------



## Jake and Elwood (Feb 1, 2014)

Jax08 said:


> There is a breeder in PA that the Vice President of the U.S got his puppy from. BIG puppy mill. Well known to rescues that have to pull her dogs from shelters.
> 
> IMO, and this is just my opinion, the "breeders" that have to use celebrities or high officials as a selling point, probably are only in it for money.


Totally agree. Now when I look back at the breeder's web site, all I see are red flags. Will know better next time around but love these two more than anything and can't imagine life without them.


----------

